# A Waste of a night



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Who else saw every hour of the night slowly tick by.
I hate it , you go to bed knackered and then can't sleep. Flippin mental,so today i'm knackered and grumpy.
Anybody want a row :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wish you had said earlier you could have gone to work for me last night


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Why didn't you ask :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will next time I will give you aring to night about 3ish see how you are getting on :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My missus was the same last night and was still awake at 04:15. She didn't even wake me for :wink: - how selfish :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mrs B and 2 of the Kids sick I've been mopping up all last night [smiley=sick2.gif] getting woken up every hour or so


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> Who else saw every hour of the night slowly tick by.
> I hate it , you go to bed knackered and then can't sleep. Flippin mental,so today i'm knackered and grumpy.
> Anybody want a row :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


i know exactly how you feel! done that every night for the past week. mines due to stress at the mo..

i found a solution tho, get into bed, get the PSP play some pointless footie game, then if it still doesnt work, get the headphones and put some easy listening music on. worked for me the other night, just woke up when the ear phones came out of the PSP and started playing out of the PSP speakers  :roll: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > Who else saw every hour of the night slowly tick by.
> ...


I shall try that tonight if i don't manage to get over. Well it's that or a hammer over the head. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> I shall try that tonight if i don't manage to get over. Well it's that or a hammer over the head. [smiley=smash.gif]


 :lol: yep - there is that option :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I sometimes find that I can't get to sleep. However, especially when it's busy at work, I wake up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep.

The radio is good, quite enjoyed listening to Ian Collins on Talksport on thru the night.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bottle of good malt works for me every time. Still wake up grumpy though wishing I could [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Bottle of good malt works for me every time. Still wake up grumpy though wishing I could [smiley=behead2.gif]


There is that option, but then you still wake up in the night when the alcohol wears off.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

bilbos said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottle of good malt works for me every time. Still wake up grumpy though wishing I could [smiley=behead2.gif]
> ...


Depends how much you have :wink: :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Had the same thing last night. Had about 2 hours sleep and my eyes now look like I've been apple dunking in vinegar :x


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

The missus could help one fight insomnia :roll: (no bj though, you have to put some effort into it :lol: ) - I usually drop dead after s3x.

Alternatively, a wank has similar effects :wink:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

try reading a book. i work shifts and working nights is a bummer especially when you keep waking up wanting to use the toilet every hour cause you have been drinking tea all night.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I find that having a 5 week old baby in the house helps sleep patterns no end. :wink: [smiley=zzz.gif]

I guess we just need to find a lactating insommniac wet nurse. :lol:

http://www.bloggingbaby.com/2006/06/30/professional-wet-nurse-sparks-ethical-debate/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GRANNY said:
> ...


You lot want to do some relaxation with me; you'll be sleeping like babies after that


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

what, eh, huh?

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

tell you what works - MOVE HOUSE!!!! Im absolutely knackered. as soon as i get under the duvet, im out like a light! Luckily we werent rushed and had from Friday night up till late last night to do it, but still :? pfff. im not moving for a while.....

.....saying that ive moved 3 times in 3 years :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> tell you what works - MOVE HOUSE!!!! Im absolutely knackered. as soon as i get under the duvet, im out like a light! Luckily we werent rushed and had from Friday night up till late last night to do it, but still :? pfff. im not moving for a while.....
> 
> .....saying that ive moved 3 times in 3 years :lol: :lol: :lol:


So, when are you going to move into your new house then :roll: :lol:


----------

